# South Shore, Tampa Bay 9-18



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Today was one of the more interesting trips that I have done in a while. With a Redfish tourney going on out of Ruskin, and good weather we had tons of boats, kayaks, and Jet Skis to fend off our fishing grounds.

We started at sunrise and were greeted by 4 or so tourney boats burning the flats with there trollers. Didn't see anyone catching anything. We picked up a couple trout and ladyfish while we were watching the shenanigans. One boat would give up on the area, power up and blow across the flat, and in 10 minutes or less there would be another boat to take it's spot. We kept working our way around. The tide maxed out at 9am with a +2.5 so the fish were way back in the mangroves. I went over to a little known area that channels a good flow of water on the tide change and managed a nice backcountry Snook. 










We couldn't buy a bite in that area after I pulled that fish out. So we picked up and moved over to another mangrove line. I saw no less than 50 Redfish skirting around mullet schools. They were on the bottom sitting in 3ft of water. Erik and I managed to get our Redfish fix on them. They were in the 7-11lb range.



















Time to toss the Yak on the Jeep. I am doing an afternoon trip. Hopefully they will tail for some more pics!

-Richard


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good day. Nice fish!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice job!! All the fish up there right now are tanks!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> nice job!! All the fish up there right now are tanks!!



Yeah man. Can't wait till next month when we start getting better tides and they start to tail!

How did you make out with Jason. I know he put ya on them.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah man the fishing down here should start going off as well with tailing Reds and Bones! 

Jason and I did well we got em right away, I got some ok pictures and pulled one out of the school on the first cast! after that the fish spread out stopped tailing and the weather turned for the worst! but all in all it was a good time! I hadnt fished with him in a while!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

good job! especially considering the pressure with the "others" great piks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice report and picts. -of course.. great job. -skinny
-anytide


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work, Richard!


> Today was one of the more interesting trips that I have done in a while.  With a Redfish tourney going on out of Ruskin, and good weather we had tons of boats, kayaks, and Jet Skis to fend off our fishing grounds.
> 
> We started at sunrise and were greeted by 4 or so tourney boats burning the flats with there trollers.  Didn't see anyone catching anything.  We picked up a couple trout and ladyfish while we were watching the shenanigans.  One boat would give up on the area, power up and blow across the flat, and in 10 minutes or less there would be another boat to take it's spot.  We kept working our way around.  The tide maxed out at 9am with a +2.5 so the fish were way back in the mangroves.  I went over to a little known area that channels a good flow of water on the tide change and managed a nice backcountry Snook.
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

eric catches fish?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Great report and pics as usual.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Richard you have to cut out the reports and pictures. I'm serious! 



Ah I'm kidding! I just miss that great fishing! You're stories and pictures make me miss those waters something awful! Keep it up!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> eric catches fish?



Erik usually catches ALL the fish... mostly because I am polling the skiff. But on the trolling motor days, it's game on! He got 2 or 3 Reds, up to about 9lbs.

I just got off the water again. The wind was horrible, right at 15mph. Was able to pull one out that was 29" and 8lbs, STUD!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

way to go man. sounds like you really have that fishery dialed in


----------

